# LG Flatron L227WT vs. Iiyama ProLite E2201W-B2 / E2207WS-B1



## leorphee (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen den oben genanten Monitoren. Hauptmerkmal steht auf Game Shooter. Hat jemand Erfahrungen. Die Iiyama sind ja fast 50,- € günstiger als der LG. Und bei Prad schneiden beide gut ab für Gamer. Der Iiyama ProLite E2207WS-B1 scheint noch neu zu sein, da gibt es noch nirgend wo Test oder User Meinungen. Ist das der nachfolger von demE2201W B2?
Danke


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde klar zum LG greifen. Der hat in vielen Tests ordentlich abgeräumt und den 1. Platz bekommen. Die Bildqualität soll wohl verdammt geil sein  

Du könntest aber auch zum 24"er greifen.  Samsung SyncMaster 245B plus, 24", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI (LS24HUBCBL) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mit 280€ verdammt günstig.  

Oder wenn du nur zockst: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a234794.html

Mfg


----------



## leorphee (17. Oktober 2008)

aber die werte der Iiyama sind auch nicht schlecht, mann findet nur kaum Testberichte. aber wenn, dann stehen sie auch gut dar.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (17. Oktober 2008)

leorphee schrieb:


> aber die werte der Iiyama sind auch nicht schlecht, mann findet nur kaum Testberichte. aber wenn, dann stehen sie auch gut dar.



Wenn du dich nicht entscheiden kannst nimm den der dir von der Optik besser gefällt


----------



## Feediator (17. Oktober 2008)

leorphee schrieb:


> aber die werte der Iiyama sind auch nicht schlecht, mann findet nur kaum Testberichte. aber wenn, dann stehen sie auch gut dar.



http://www.ati-forum.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=5672&l=15

http://www.prad.de/en/monitore/review-iiyama-e2200ws-b1-part8.html


----------



## leorphee (18. Oktober 2008)

Danke. prad habe ich schon gelesen, aber den anderen noch nicht. ich würde mal sagen, das er bei prad im Moment nicht bei den 22" Spiele Panel auftaucht ist er wohl ein wennig schlechter als der LG. nun liegt es wohl an mir welchen ich nehme und da könnte evtl. der Preis entscheiden. Es wäre hat schön wenn jemand den neuen Pannel E2207WS-B1 schon mal gesehen hat oder einen Test gefunden hat. oder zu hause stehen.


----------



## leorphee (7. November 2008)

so der E2207WS-B1 ist bestellt habe für meinen alten Neovo 19" noch 80,- € bekommen. LG war kaum Irgend wo verfügbar und der Preis ist überall stark gestiegen. deswegen der Iiyama.


----------



## leorphee (16. November 2008)

so, der Iiyama schlägt sich nicht schlecht. habe mir aber noch mal den neuen LG 227WTP dazu bestellt um einen Direktvergleich zu machen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (16. November 2008)

Nen Vergleich wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## leorphee (16. November 2008)

ja kommt frühstens Mi. von Amazone. bin auch gespannt.


----------



## Scorprulebad (19. November 2008)

Klasse das du nen Vergleich machen willst.
Bin schon lang auf der Suche nach so was.
Über ein ausführliches Review wäre ich ich dir sehr, sehr dankbar.
Danke
Großes Lob an dich!


----------



## Genim2008 (19. November 2008)

Ich habe den LG Flatron L227WT und bin äußerst zufrieden  Bildquali super aber habe keinen Bildschirm zum Vergleich


----------



## leorphee (21. November 2008)

so der LG L227WTP ist gerade gekommen und steht neben den Iiyama E2207WS. Test folgt in kürze.


----------



## Methos (21. November 2008)

Ein Test mit Bildern wäre echt nett Ich hab den LG nämlich auch ins Auge gefasst

MFG


----------



## leorphee (22. November 2008)

So ich habe nun die ersten Bilder gemacht und möchte sie Euch nicht vorenthalten. Nur eines vor weg ich bin kein Profi und mache bestimmt nicht alles perfekt, aber ich versuche es so gut ich kann. Ich habe nur eine Kodak mit 4.0 Mega Pixels. Ich habe versucht den Raum so dunkel wie möglich zu halten, aber bei den schwartest ging es nicht ohne. Ich habe beide Monitore so gut ich konnte eingestellt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier mit etwas LED Licht im Hintergrund 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier ohne Licht man sieht fast nur die Power Lichter, aber in natura ist der LG wesentlich dunkler als der Iiyama. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das soll weiss sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so ich muss nun mal schlafen gehen. ausführliches folgt noch evtl. auch mal Bilder mit Tageslicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (22. November 2008)

Naja man muss bedenken das man eh bei jedem neuen Bildschirm erstmal die richtigen Helligkeits und Farbeigenschaften einstellen muss. Freue mich schon auf weitere Tests


----------



## Scorprulebad (22. November 2008)

Danke dir leorphee
Danke, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast.
Meiner Meinung nach hat dein LG nen leichten Rotstich.
Kann aber auch sein, dass mein Monitor nicht perfekt eingestellt ist oder dein Kamera nicht perfekte Bilder liefert.

Kannst du mal sagen wie du ihn subjektiv bewerten würdest?


----------



## Scorprulebad (22. November 2008)

Aufgepasst:
Chip hat den Monitor jetzt auch schon getestet:

Top-Test der Woche: LG Flatron L227WTP - News - CHIP Online


----------



## leorphee (22. November 2008)

Hallo, ja, ich schraube immer noch an beiden Monitoren an den Einstellungen ist bei beiden noch nicht Optimal eingestellt. Bei den Iiyama komme ich aber langsam an die Grenzen besser wird es da nicht mehr. Ich muss noch dazu sagen das ich eine Rot Grün schwäche habe und bei den Farben auf die Augen anderer angewiesen bin, wird aber langsam. Im Moment liegt der LG vorne für nur 30,- € mehr (193 € Iiyama - 223 € LG beide inkl. Versandt) ist das ganz okay. Der Iiyama schlägt sich aber trotzdem ganz gut. okay ich mache mal weiter & habe ja auch noch andere Sachen zu tun.


----------



## Scheich_Manfred (22. November 2008)

finde gut dass du so einen Vergleichstest machst  ich will die Leistung des L227 absolut nicht schmälern aber mir persönlich hat er viel zu krasse Farben die das Auge im Office Bereich einfach anstrengen. Daher möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch eine andere Empfehlung aussprechen. 

Ich war im MM und habe mir Monitore angeschaut und der LG W2284F stand direkt neben dem L227WT(nicht WTP leider), beide waren über DVI-D angeschlossen. Ich habe an beiden rumprobiert und über F-Engine das Profil normal angemacht und ein paar Einstellungen gemacht, doch egal was eingestellt war der W2284F hatte ein durchweg schöneres Bild, einfach natürlichere Farben. Auch empfand ich den Fuß als ein wenig stabiler gegenüber den L227. 

Am liebsten würd ich mir 4 Monitore nach Hause bestellen und testen  ...ich glaube aber man kann sagen, dass es eine Handvoll Modelle gibt die auf einem Niveau liegen und sich nur durch wenige Extras(z.B. pivot) oder dem Preis unterscheiden.

Gruß


----------



## Peddaa (24. November 2008)

Hmm, dem User-Test bei Prad.de nach soll der der LG 2284F ja ganz gut sein. Konnte denn schon jemand das Bild mit dem 2284F und dem Chimei 222H vergleichen?


----------

